# New area to me outside Hanksville



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Stayed the night in Wayne county, woke up to drive around Hanksville and hopefully find some sheds up below the Heneries. So we barrel down mile after mile of dirt road, then we start up hill, more miles. I think where ever you go in the Heneries, It's a long way and up hill! Here is a pic of the road we were heading to.

[attachment=6:2vaaf3yd]P1012623.JPG[/attachment:2vaaf3yd]

But is was still cold and the wind was rippin so it didn't take much to for us to decide to get back in the truck. So, we went down a ways and walked around a bit. The decided on plan B,

[attachment=5:2vaaf3yd]P1012624.JPG[/attachment:2vaaf3yd]

Drive back to the highway and back up the mountain form the south east. Good move.

[attachment=4:2vaaf3yd]P1012627.JPG[/attachment:2vaaf3yd]

I find my first ever shed in the Deer mecca of Utah, and it's an elk horn? And the only shed we found all day. But i would not have cared if I found that shed or not, what an awesome day. I can see why that area has its reputation.

[attachment=3:2vaaf3yd]P1012630.JPG[/attachment:2vaaf3yd]

[attachment=2:2vaaf3yd]P1012637.JPG[/attachment:2vaaf3yd]

Saw a bunch of deer in the fields in a couple rural spots, Thought this was cool.

[attachment=1:2vaaf3yd]P1012638.JPG[/attachment:2vaaf3yd]

It's vistas like this that make me wish i had a better camera.

[attachment=0:2vaaf3yd]P1012633.JPG[/attachment:2vaaf3yd]


----------

